

Inside Uber’s Political War Machine - JumpCrisscross
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/06/30/inside-uber-s-political-war-machine.html

======
ryanross
Hey guys,

Need a ride? Here’s a $25 credit for you to try Lyft - it's like a cab, but
costs less. To get the $25, just download the mobile app for iPhone/Android
and type in “LOSANGELES” in the payments section of the app. If you’re in a
pioneer city, you’ll get free rides on top of the $25!

To order a ride, tap “Request Lyft” and your driver will pick you up in
minutes to get you where you need to go

Feel free to share it with friends & family!

